# Please identify who made these Hollow Body Frogs.



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Please identify who made these Hollow Body Frogs.


















I think I bought them on sale at TW, but I can't remember the brand or their color names...

If you know who made these, please post up the answer...

Thanks!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

They look like Spro frogs. Maybe the Dean Rojas model. Or Booyah. If you google hollow body frogs at Tackle Warehouse it will show all the models that they sell.


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

I did that already... No luck.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I was thinking either SPRO or megabass; only because those are the two bait manufacturers I am familiar with that seem to love that type of eye on the bait. 

Mr. A


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Unless they made a special run of colors at some point, they're not spro. And spro puts their name on the bottom of their frogs.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

I cant say for 100% but I thought the color names might have been Pyromania, and Tree Frog...

But that could be totally wrong too. 

I googled Hollow body frog and Color Pyromania, but still no luck.
I know they cant be but a few months old too. 

I also looked at Cabela's, Bass Pro Shops, and Gander Mountain.
Still nothing matched.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

They might have been on sale when you bought them because they were discontinued or something...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Talonman said:


> I cant say for 100% but I thought the color names might have been Pyromania, and Tree Frog...
> 
> But that could be totally wrong too.
> 
> ...


Have you thought of taking them back to Tackle Warehouse and asking them? You would think someone there might know.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

polebender said:


> Have you thought of taking them back to Tackle Warehouse and asking them? You would think someone there might know.


They probably would, but I'm not sure it would be worth the drive to southern California....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

Those my friend are jack flash frogs. Colors caddy shack and pyromania. Www.jackitproducts.com


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Bad Bub said:


> They probably would, but I'm not sure it would be worth the drive to southern California....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Good point. I was thinking of Fisherman's Warehouse here in central Ohio. It looks like MoreBass has answered the mystery question!


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

MoreBass said:


> Those my friend are jack flash frogs. Colors caddy shack and pyromania. Www.jackitproducts.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks man!!

My listing is now complete!! 


Tray 1 - Frogs:

Spro Dean Rojas Bronzeye Frog 65 - $8.79
(1) Color: Red Ear

Spro Dean Rojas Bronzeye Popper 2-3/8" 1/2oz - $10.99
(1) Color: Killer Gill
(1) Color: Midnight Walker

Spro Dean Rojas Bronzeye Shad 65 - $9.99
(1) Color: Spooky Shad

Evolve Nervous Walker Frog - $5.99
(1) Color: Ghost

Strike King KVD Sexy Frog (Free-Floating Rattle) - $7.99
(1) Color: Natural Green Frog

Koppers Live Target Hollow Body Frog 55T - $9.99
(1) Color: Albino White
(1) Color: Black Yellow 
(1) Color: Tan Yellow
(1) Color: Florescent Green Yellow

Jack-it Jack Flash Frogs - $8.99
(1) Color: Caddy Shack
(1) Color: Pyromania

Vintage XCalibur Pop-N-Image - $10.99
(1) Color: Baby Bass
(1) Color: Bull Frog
(1) Color: Threadfin Shad
(1) Color: Tennessee Shad
(1) Color: Ghost Frog

Vintage XCalibur Zell Rowland POP-R's - $4.99
(2) Color: Chartreuse Shad

Strike King HC KVD Splash Jr 2.375" - $6.99
(1) Color: Summer Sexy Shad
(1) Color: Clearwater Minnow

Rapala Skitter Pop - $8.99
(1) Color: Silver
(1) Color: Frog

Vintage Hula Popper - $6.99
(1) Color: Black ( 1 1/2" )
(1) Color: Frog Yellow Belly ( 1 3/4" )
(1) Color: Frog White Belly ( 2" )
(1) Color: White ( 2 1/4" )

--------------------------------------------------------

Tray 2 - Shallow Runners:

Strike King KVD HC Crankbait - $5.49
KVD HC 2.5 2-3/4" 5/8oz Square Bill - Silent
(1) Color: Gizzard Shad

Heddon (Bill Dance) Swim' N Image - $4.99
Depth: 1', Hooks: #6, Lure Weight: 7/16 oz, Size: 3"
(1) Color: Dance's Tennessee Shad

Lucky Craft "Skeet Reese" S.K.T. Mini MR 2" 3/8oz 3-5ft Floating - $14.99
(1) Color: Skeet Reese Baby Bluegill

Spro John Crews Baby Fat John 50 - $6.79
Baby Fat John 50 2" 3/8oz 0-2ft
(1) Color: Citris nasty

Storm Arashi Silent Square Bill Size 03 - $10.99
(1) Color: Baby Bass

Strike King KVD HC Crankbait - $5.49
KVD HC 1.5 2-1/4" 3/8oz Square Bill - Silent
(1) Color: Gold Sexy Shad
(1) Color: Bluegill

Rapala DT 4 Length 2", Weight 5/16 oz, Dive Depth 4 ft, Class Floating - $6.79
(1) Color: Ike's Old School
(2) Color: Bluegill
(2) Color: Yellow Perch
(1) Color: Ike's Blue Back Herring
(1) Color: Ike's Demon
(1) Color: Ike's Smash
(2) Color: Parrot

Mann's Baby 1-Minus - $4.99
(1) Color: Lemon Shad Crystaglow

Mann's Baby 1-Minus Red Hook - $4.99
(1) Color: Pearl Chartreuse
(1) Color: Grey Ghost

Mann's Baby 1-Minus Elite - $4.99
(1) Color: Baby Bass
(1) Color: Bluegill
(1) Color: Ghost Minnow

Mann's OLD STOCK Baby 1-Minus - $4.99
(1) Color: Crystal Fire Shad
(1) Color: Halo Autumn Brown

Lucky Craft ( Rick Clunn ) 1.5 RT Rattle In Crankbaits Length 2", 1/2oz, Depth 3-4ft, Class Floating - $15.99
(1) Color: TO Shad
(1) Color: TO Chart Blue

Rapala Scatter Rap Crank - 2", 5/16oz, 6-8ft, Floating - $8.29
(1) Color: BlueGill

Rapala Clackin Crank - 2", 5/16oz, (CNC-53 3ft deep) (CNC-55 5ft deep) Slow-Rising - $9.88
(1) Color: Helsinki Shad (CNC-53)
(1) Color: Firetiger (CNC-53)
(1) Color: Moss Back Shiner (CNC-55)

Vintage Rapala Fat Rap - Depth 3' to 5', 5/16 oz., Two No. 4 hooks - $5.99
(1) Color: Perch

--------------------------------------------------------

Tray 3 - Deep Divers:

Ima Beast Hunter Crankbait - $15.99
Beast Hunter 2.65" 3/4oz 10-13ft Floating
(1) Color: Bluegill

Rapala DT 6 Length 2", Weight 3/8 oz, Dive Depth 6 ft, Class Floating - $6.79
(1) Color: Hot Mustard

Rapala DT 10 Length 2.25", Weight 3/5 oz, Dive Depth 10 ft, Class Floating - $6.79
(1) Color: Shad

Rapala Shad Rap - $5.99
(1) Color: Perch
(1) Color: Crawdad
(1) Color: Gold Alburnus

Rapala Jointed Shad Rap - $7.29
(1) Color: Baby Bass
(1) Color: Red Crawdad

Rapala Clackin Crank CNC-610 2-1/2" 5/8oz 10ft - $9.99
(1) Color: Silver

XCalibur
(1) Fat Free Fry
(2) Fat Free Fingerlings (7-8')
(1) Suspending Fat Free Shad
(1) Suspending Minnow

6th Sense Crush 250MD 2.75", 5/8oz, 7-11ft, Floating - $7.99
(1) Color: Baby Bluegill

6th Sense Crush 300DD 3", 1-oz, 14-19ft, Floating - $7.99
(1) Color: Green Sunfish

Koppers Live Target Largemouth Bass Crankbait - $10.39
LMB70D - 2.75", 3/8oz, 5-7ft, Floating
(1) Color: Metallic Gloss

Yo-Zuri 3DB Series Shad - $9.99
Length 2-3/4", Weight 3/8oz, Suspending, 0-6ft depth
(1) Color: Prism Shad

Vintage Bagleys Bass N Shad - $12.99
(1) Color: Shad on White

Cotton Cordell Wally Diver - $3.88
(1) Color: G finish Chartreuse
(1) Color: Fluorescent Red/Black

Limited Edition Reef Runner ( 800 Series Deep Diver ) - $6.75
One of 5,000 produced for the Lund Owners Club Members
10-12' Deep Diving rattling minnow bait
(1) Custom Color: Lundicious Lemon Drop

--------------------------------------------------------

Tray 4 Jerks:

(1) Cotton Cordell Red Fin 5" *(High riding and extra bouyant)* - $5.99
Color: CHR/BLACK BACK

More info on the lure: "The Red Fin Minnow is a classic ''V-wake'' lure from Cotton Cordell that calls trophy bass to the surface. The Red Fin's hollow head design allows it to be twitched and worked on the surface like no other minnow lure. Quality components and a highly-detailed finish includes red markings to simulate gill plates add to the Red Fin Minnow's effectiveness."

(1) Bagley BangOLure Jerk Bait 3/8oz *(Floating)* - $8.49
Model BL5-BB: Genuine Balsa Wood, Classic Stick/Jerk Bait, 5", Dives 1-2 feet.
Color: Baby Bass

More info on the lure: "Jim Bagley&#8217;s first balsa bait - the Bagley BangOlure Jerbait is one of the original and most castable balsa stick bait on the market. Great as a surface lure, it will also dive down to 2 feet. Cast it, let it sit, and then rip it on the surface, the Bagley BangOLure has a wide, enticing wobble that bass can't resist."

(1) Bomber Long A B15 Shallow Diver Size: 4-1/2", 1/2 oz. *(Floating)* - $5.79
Color: Silver/White/Red

More info on the lure: "The long, slender profile and super-tight wiggling action of the streamlined Bomber Long A create a lifelike swimming motion. The internal rattles sound out in a loud rhythm to draw the attention of open water fish over long distances. Floats quickly while at rest to entice added strikes during a stop-and-go retrieve."

Megabass Vision 110 Squarebill Hook size #6 *(Floating)* - $24.99
(1) Color: GG. Gill

More info on the lure: The Megabass Ito Vision 110 Square Bill still delivers the uncanny fish catching ability of the original 110 - now with a square bill for unique, new action. The reinforced square bill bites into the water more effectively that the original bill, redistributing water flow along the belly for a sharper, wider darting capabilities. It also features the Megabass &#8220;muli-way moving balancer system&#8221; (PAT.P) for longer casting and optimal balance on the pause. Also a great choice for fishing in current, the 110 Square Bill generates a precise and delicate realistic action that bass can&#8217;t resist. Available in a wide range of the famous Megabass colors, the Megabass Ito Vision 110 Square Bill delivers proven Japanese performance that only the mind of master lure designer, Yuki Ito, could create.

Megabass Ito Shiner Hook size #4 *(Suspending)* - $25.99
(1) Color: GG. Perch

More info on the lure: Made with a slightly larger profile than the Megabass Vision 110, the Megabass Ito Shiner was originally developed to give Megabass prostaffers, Aaron Marten and Edwin Evers, a leg up on the competition. Now available to anglers all across the USA, the Megabass Ito Shiner is a serious threat to bass with its high-pitch rolling and erratic lunging action. Internally, the Megabass Ito Shiner is equipped with a tungsten weight-transfer system for increased casting distances, and 30% more side-to-side movement. Externally, the Megabass Ito Shiner is 5mm longer than the 110 and slightly taller, which gives it more surface area and, in turn, more flash. When you&#8217;ve got your limit and it's time to stop fooling around, tie on the Megabass Ito Shiner to put that money fish in the well.

(1) Smithwick Limited Rogue: Length 4.5", Weight 3/8oz *(Suspending)* - $5.19
Dive Depth 0-5ft, Hooks #6 Gamakatsu
Color: Nuclear Clown

More info on the lure: "Each Limited Rogue features Smithwick's "Limited" decoration, which includes scale backs, gill plates, predator eyes, metalized bodies and realistic features. The combination of refined paint schemes and bright plated bodies creates an unmatched lifelike depth and flash." 

Rapala BX Balsa Extreme Jointed Minnow 3-1/2", 5/16oz, 6-8ft, Hook size 6 - $10.99
(1) Color: Gold Shiner
(1) Color: Yellow Perch
(1) Color: Smelt
(1) Color: Perch

Rapala BX Balsa Extreme Jointed Shad 2-1/2", 1/4oz, 4-6ft, Hook size 8 - $10.99
(1) Color: Firetiger
(1) Color: Rainbow Trout

--------------------------------------------------------

Tray 5 Lipless Cranks and Spoons:

(1) Rapala 06 Clackin' Rap Fishing Lure - $10.99
Length 2-1/2", Weight 7/16oz, Hooks #8, Class Sinking
Color: Firetiger

(1) XCalibur Xr50 Real Craw 5/8oz - $6.99
Color: Nest Robber

(3) XCalibur Xr50 Rattle Bait 5/8oz - $6.99
Color: Foxy Shad
Color: Chrome Black
Color: Gold Black

(4) IMA Rock N' Vibe 1/2oz Sinking #6 Owner ST-36 - $14.49
Color: Power Blue
Color: Baby Bass
Color: Wounded Shad
Color: Chartreuse Shad

A complete set of Smacktackle's Flitterbait-2 - $5.95 ($42.70 Total with shipping)
Color: Gizzard Gray 
Color: Black Back 
Color: Perch $5.95
Color: White 
Color: Chartreuse
Color: Green Back

--------------------------------------------------------

Tray 6 Jigs

Jewel Trokar Football Flop Top Jig - $3.98
(1) 5/8oz Color: Green Pumpkin Candy

Outkast Touchdown 2 Football Jig - $3.79
(1) 3/8oz Color: Camo
(1) 1/2oz Color: Camo

(2) Yum Money Head Jig 1/8oz 2/0 - $4.99

Buckeye Mop Jig - $4.59
(1) 1/4oz Color: Brown/Orange
(1) 1/4oz Color: Watermelon Red
(1) 1/4oz Color: Black/Chartreuse
(1) 1/2oz Color: Green Pumpkin
(1) 3/8oz Color: Black/Blue
(1) 3/8oz Color: Watermelon Red

Z-Man Chatterbait 1/4oz - $5.99
(1) 1/4oz Color: White 

Z Man Original Chatterbait Elite 3/8oz - $6.99
(1) Color: Chartreuse White
(1) Color: White
(1) Color: Black Blue

Strike King Bitsy Flip Jig - $1.89
(1) 1/4oz Color: Black/Blue
(1) 1/4oz Color: Camoflauge
(1) 3/8oz Color: Pumpkin
(1) 1/2oz Color: Watermelon

Strike King Tour Grade Shakey Head - $3.49
(2) 1/8oz Brown (3 Pack)
(1) 1/8oz Green Pump (3 Pack)
(3) 1/8oz Watermelon (3 Pack)
(2) 3/16oz Green Pump (3 Pack)
(2) 3/16oz Watermelon (3 Pack)
(3) 1/4oz Brown (3 Pack)
(2) 3/8oz Green Pump (3 Pack)

--------------------------------------------------------

Side Tray (Wake baits):

Black Dog Shell Cracker G2 Length 4", Weight 1.5oz - $19.99
(1) Color: Bluegill
(1) Color: Ghost Bluegill
(1) Color: Crappie
(1) Color: Redear Sunfish

More info on the lure: Measuring in at just 4-inches in length, the Black Dog Shellcracker G2 is a smaller version of the popular billed-ShellCracker. Delivering the same great action and durable, single-jointed construction, the SmallCracker is perfect for times when bass are keying in on a smaller presentation. Like all Black Dog Baits, the G2 Shellcracker features a realistic, custom-quality paint job with a durable gloss-coat finish. The lexan bill, protruding downward from the front of the bait, also creates an exaggerated swimming action, and the 3D eyes and lexan tail provide added authenticity. Wake it, dead-stick it, twitch it or swim it down to the 3-4 foot range, the Black Dog Shell Cracker G2 is the bite size form of a proven design.

--------------------------------------------------------

Bass Plastics:

Strike King Shadalicious Swimbait 3.5-Inch) - $9.33
(1) Color: Chartreuse Shad

Strike King KVD Perfect Plastics Caffeine Shad 8 count - $4.99
(1) Color: Baby Bass

Strike King KVD Perfect Plastics Fat Baby Finesse Worm 12 count
(1) Color: Watermelonseed

Basstrix Paddle Tail Tube 4" - $9.99
(1) Color: Perch

Berkley PowerBait 3" Power Craw 12 count
(1) Color: Pumpkinseed

Berkley PowerBait 3" Power Leech 15 count
(1) Color: Black

Berkley PowerBait 7" Power Worm 10 count - $3.29
(1) Color: Blue Fleck

Roboworm 6" Straight Tail Worm 10 count - $4.25
(1) Color: New Ayu

Unknown brand 7" Floating worm
(1) Color: Chartreuse with Black Flake

Trigger X Swimming Grub 4" - $5.99
(1) Color: Black Blue Sapphire Tail

Berkley Gulp 3"8cm Split Tail Minnow
(1) Color: Watermelon Pearl

Candy Plastics 4" Drop Shot worm (10 pack) Injected with Juiced Up X 10 - $2.49
(1) Color: Glow Watermelon
(1) Color: Hot Pumpkin
(1) Color: Purple Haze
(1) Color: Mud Puppy

Candy Plastics STB Mangnums 3.75" (Minnow) - $3.49
(1) Color: Glow Blood Lust Pink

Jack-It Jack Flash - $8.99
(1) Color: Mellow Yellow
(1) Color: Pyromania

JACKALL Superpin Tail 4" - $9.99
(1) Color: Silver Shad
(1) Color: Perch

Poor Boy's Baits Erie Darter Jr. - $5.99
(1) Color: Green Pumpkin Purple

Set the Hook Baits K.O. Minnows HD - $7.99
(1) Color: Perch

Candy Plastics STB 1.75 inch grub - $4.49
(1) Color: Glow Lime Orange

Gary Yamamoto 3" Senko - $5.69
(1) Color: Green Pumpkin Black Flake

Gary Yamamoto 4" Senko - $6.49
(1) Color: Black Blue Flake

Gary Yamamoto 5" Senko - $7.49
(1) Color: Bubble Gum
(1) Color: Smoke with Black & Silver Flake

Gary Yamamoto 3.5" Swim Senko - $7.29
(1) Color: Black (No Flake)

Gary Yamamoto 4" Swim Senko - $7.29
(1) Color: Pumpkin with Black & Green Flake

Missile Baits D Bomb - $3.99
(1) Color: Green Pumpkin

Berkley Powerbait Chigger Craw 4" - $4.99
(1) Color: Black Blue Fleck
(1) Color: Green Pumpkin

Keitech Swing Impact FAT 3.8" - $7.49
(1) Color: Green Pumpkin
(1) Color: Male Perch

Keitech Swing Impact FAT 4.8" - $7.49
(1) Color: Gold Flash
(1) Color: Bluegill Flash

Keitech Swing Impact FAT 5.8" - $7.49
(1) Color: Sight Flash
(1) Color: Silver Flash

Reaction Innovations Sweet Beaver 4.2" - $4.79
(1) Color: Black with Red Flake

--------------------------------------------------------

Ultra-Light Plastics:

Berkley Power Bait Power Grub 2"
(1) Color: Yellow

Berkley Gulp 1"2cm Minnow
(1) Color: Emerald Shiner

Berkley Gulp 2" Split Tail Minnow
(1) Color: Firetiger

Cabela's Livin' Eye Single Tail Grub (Minnow with curley tail) $1.99
(1) Color: Natural Minnow

Candy Plastics STB Grubs 1.75" - $4.49
(1) Color: Glow Lime Orange

Zoom Super Chunk Jr.
(1) Color: Pumpkin

Zoom Super Salt Plus 4" Mini Lizzard
(1) Color: Red Bug
(1) Color: June Bug

--------------------------------------------------------

Terminal Tackle

(1) Double Wide Drop Shot Hook 1/0 6pk - $2.49

(2) VMC Spinshot Dropshot Hooks 1/0 - $3.99 each - $7.98 Total

(1) Lazer Sharp Power Swivel with Hyper Snap, 8 Piece (Black, Size-4) - $3:06

(2) Kumho Reaper Keeper Worm Hooks 1/0 - $2.48 each - $4.96 Total

(1) Trokar Swimbait Hook 4/0 5pk - $6.99

(1) Trokar Weighted Swimbait Hook 5/0 1/4oz 3pk - $6.99

(1) Eagle Claw TK160-7/0 Trokar Magnum Swimbait Hook (Platinum Black) - $4.65

(1) Gamakatsu Weighted Superline Extra Wide Gap Hook-5 Per Pack (Black, 3/0-1/16) - $6.91

(1) Gamakatsu Superline Spring Lock Swimbait Hook 3/16oz 6/0 - $5.99

(2) Gamakatsu Short Shank Treble 6 - $6.99 each - $13.98 Total

(1) VMC Short Shank Round Bend 1X Treble Size 3 - $1.99 
(2) VMC Short Shank Round Bend 1X Treble Size 4 - $1.99 each - $3.98 Total
(2) VMC Short Shank Round Bend 1X Treble Size 5 - $1.99 each - $3.98 Total
(2) VMC Short Shank Round Bend 1X Treble Size 6 - $1.99 each - $3.98 Total

(2) Owner Stinger Treble 3X Size 2 7pk - $8.99 each - $17.98 Total
(2) Owner Stinger Treble 3X Size 4 8pk - $8.99 each - $17.98 Total

(1) Owner Stinger Treble Hooks Red ST-36 Size 2 6pk - $5.99
(3) Owner Stinger Treble Hooks Red ST-36 Size 6 8pk - $5.99 each - $17.97 Total

(1) Owner Stinger Treble Hook Black Chrome Size 8 8pk - $5.99

(2) Owner Hyper Wire Split Ring #2 37lb 16pk - $3.99 each - $7.98 Total
(2) Owner Hyper Wire Split Ring #3 45lb 14pk - $3.99 each - $7.98 Total
(2) Owner Hyper Wire Split Ring #4 50lb 12pk - $3.99 each - $7.98 Total
(1) Owner Hyper Wire Split Ring #6 70lb Test 8pk - $3.99

(2) Elite Tungsten Skinny Drop Shot Weights 1/8oz - $2.99 each - $5.98 Total
(2) Elite Tungsten Skinny Drop Shot Weights 3/16oz - $2.99 each - $5.98 Total
(2) Elite Tungsten Skinny Drop Shot Weights 1/4oz - $3.99 each - $7.98 Total
(2) Elite Tungsten Skinny Drop Shot Weights 3/8oz - $4.99 each - $9.98 Total

Outkast Touchdown 2 Football Jig 3/8oz - $2.48
(1) Color: Camo

Outkast Touchdown 2 Football Jig 1/2oz - $2.48
(1) Color: Camo

Jewel Trokar Football Flop Top Jig - $3.98
(1) Color: Green Pumpkin

BOSS swimbait head weight 1/8oz - $5.00
(1) Color: Holo Shad

BOSS fine wire finesse flip weight 3/16oz - $5.00
(1) Color: Dark Green Pumpkin

Precision 8mm Glass Beads 20pk - $2.19
(1) Color: Black
(1) Color: Purple
(1) Color: Red

--------------------------------------------------------

Boat stuff

(1) Lindy Marker Buoy 3/Pak With Rack $35:58.

(1) Humminbird Model: 798CI HD - $1,049.99
(1) SanDisk 8 GB Class 4 SD Flash Memory Card SDSDB-008G-AFFP - $7.57
(1) Lakemaster 6000151 Digital GPS Electronic Fishing Chart - $91.46
(Great Lakes - Michigan, Indiana, Ohio, Kentucky) 

(1) Strike King Sunglasses S11 - $39.99

(4) Scotty Baitcaster/Spinning Rod Holder without Mount - $77.00
(4) Scotty Side Deck Mounting Bracket Black - $43.28
(4) Scotty Mini Rod Holder Extension - $71.52

(1) Frabill Hiber Net (24 X 22-Inch) - $69.99

(1) Coleman Insect Head Net - $2.88

(1) Megastrike Original Formula Fish Attractant - $8.95

(1) Berkley Angler's Super Glue - $8.67

(1) Bass Mafia Bait Casket Small - $10.19

--------------------------------------------------------

http://fishingskirts.com

Products
(1) Skirt making tool = $4.00
(100) Bleeding bands = $2.00
(100) Amber bands = $2.00
(10) Banana seed 007 (007) = $2.20
(10) Black blue glitter 010 (010) = $2.00
(10) 109b (109b) = $2.50
(10) Black red chrome 225 (225) = $2.50
(10) Dark melon green 159 (159) = $2.00
(10) Clear red glitter 499 (499) = $2.00
(10) Blue blue glitter black flake 004 (004) = $2.00
(10) Chartruse green glitter 022 (022) = $2.00
(10) Living Image 296b Back To Basics (296b) = $2.50

--------------------------------------------------------

Rods -N- Reels

Lew's Tournament Pro Speed Spool Casting Reel - $199.99
TW Casting Reel Cover Left Hand - $2.99
Reel Grip 1148 Reel Handle Covers - $6.60
Ardent Reel Butter Oil - $7.99

--------------------------------------------------------

The Rest:

(1) Strike King Tour Grade Titanium Umbrella Rig 583 Color: Blue Gizzard 8" - $14.99

(1) Berkley Trilene XL Smooth Casting Monofilament Economy Packs(6-Pound,Low-Vis Green) - $21.98
(1) Berkley Trilene XL Smooth Casting Monofilament Economy Packs(10-Pound,Low-Vis Green) - $23.49
(1) Berkley Trilene XL Smooth Casting Monofilament Economy Packs(17-Pound,Fl. Clear/Blue) - $23.49

(1) Stren Fluorocast 12lb 100yd Clear $4.80

(1) Sufix® 832 Advanced Superline&#8482; Braid Fishing Line 150 Yards - $24.99

--------------------------------------------------------

Lost baits:

(1) Rapala Clackin' Rap 07 Fishing lure, 2.75-Inch, Helsinki Shad - $5.00

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

Well I guess its a good thing I found those frogs or you wouldn't have anything to throw lol 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Thans agan man...

That was driving me nuts!


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

No problem. Not knowing a bait I want would drive me nuts.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Any chance this is it? Just happened to see it while playing on eBay. It's called the Kato super frog.

Mr. A


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Mr. A said:


> Any chance this is it? Just happened to see it while playing on eBay. It's called the Kato super frog.
> 
> Mr. A


Nope... He called it correctly.


----------

